# What is your biggest issue with getting exercise?



## GrayZoneFitness (Mar 15, 2018)

My hope here is 

to learn what works for people so they are getting exercise
what keeps people from getting exercise
how to make exercise easier to get for those that want to exercise

Any and all thoughts are welcome!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 18, 2018)

I have a treadmill in my home so I can walk even when the weather is lousy. I use it a lot in the summer, too;  I don't do well in the godawful heat we get here.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 18, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I have a treadmill in my home so I can walk even when the weather is lousy. I use it a lot in the summer, too;  I don't do well in the godawful heat we get here.



In Houston the heat is also an issue so I just go to the mall and do my mall walk.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 18, 2018)

I also have a treadmill, stationary bike and an elliptical in my home.   But I seldom use those; I prefer the "Walk at Home" videos by Leslie Sansone.   Many of her videos are available for free on Youtube and I highly recommend them.


----------



## Lon (Mar 18, 2018)

Certain of my health issues make getting sufficient exercise difficult for me, but I do it any way. Mostly walking, bending and stretching.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 18, 2018)

My biggest issue is the weather.  I hate exercising indoors.  I can hardly wait for the spring and summer so I can ride a bike or take long walks.

Treadmills and exercise bikes are not for me.  Too damn boring.


----------



## garnet (Mar 24, 2018)

biggest issue with exercise?  TIME to exercise -I get up at 3:30 am to go to work - get home from work just before dark - when I get home from work am tired, no energy, feel ravenous, then eat too much, then go straight to bed to TRY & get 6-7 hours of sleep which is not enough, get up at 3:30 am again & start over. 1st day off I rest/recooperate - 2nd day off I run errands and do chores and TRY to get to bed early so I can get 7-8 hours of sleep before I go back to work again and start all over. TIME! No time to exercise.


----------

